# Mystery crash site WWII? Tejera New Mexico



## oscar lee (Aug 16, 2018)

my son own property in Tijera New Mexico, 36 woodland drive. hundreds of pieces of aircraft, need help id when crash happened and type of craft. body 2 tone green with cloth.


----------



## JackTheMustangPilot (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ll check out any USAF flight records of crashes in the area. Got any identification plates, numbers, symbols, significant parts?


----------



## oscar lee (Aug 23, 2018)

oscar lee said:


> my son own property in Tijera New Mexico, 36 woodland drive. hundreds of pieces of aircraft, need help id when crash happened and type of craft. body 2 tone green with cloth.
> 
> View attachment 505741
> View attachment 505742


NO, NO NUMBERS, all large pieces gone, hundred if small piece scattered about 100 yards, part of body has cloth attached to it


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 23, 2018)

oscar lee said:


> my son own property in Tijera New Mexico, 36 woodland drive. hundreds of pieces of aircraft, need help id when crash happened and type of craft. body 2 tone green with cloth.
> 
> View attachment 505741
> View attachment 505742




That fabric in the lower photo is almost certainly asbestos so treat it with extreme care. Asbestos was fairly common on firewalls, surrounding exhausts, etc, in the 40's.

The fabric in the top photo is probably from micarta - a cloth reinforced bakelite. If that part has been thru a fire I would again suspect asbestos even though I have never heard of any asbestos reinforced bakelite.


----------



## daveT (Aug 26, 2018)

Crashes in the Tijeras area found in New Mexico Newspaper. I don't know where Tijeras canyon is in relation to 36 Woodland Drive, Tijera New Mexico.
see the attached newspaper article that talks about two different accidents Tijeras


----------



## daveT (Aug 28, 2018)

Based on the lack of chromate coating on the aluminum I'd hazard a guess it's a General Aviation, not military 

I did run across a Cessna 210 fatal in bad weather listed in Tijeras Canyon per Santa Fe NM media. 5 Jan 1987. https://app.ntsb.gov/pdfgenerator/R...tID=20001213X30062&AKey=1&RType=HTML&IType=FA


----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 28, 2018)

Could still be military - the AAF exempted Boeing-built B-17s, and North American California-built AT-6s, P-51s, and B-25s from priming interior surfaces. Martin B-26s also had an exemption, with primers omitted from interior and exterior surfaces. Some late-model B-24s went without interior surface primers, but I've not yet found the paper trails...

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Aug 29, 2018)

Good call Dana, on second thought, due to the thickness of the metal it does look like military. 
waiting to hear if my 2 military crashes are close to the address


----------

